# Apple tv3 et DTS



## exo07 (25 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

est-ce qu'une ATV3 peut lire un m4v avec une piste son encodée en DTS passthrough (en plus de celle en AAC) via handbrake et restituer cette bande son via sa sortie optique sur un ampli HC ?

Merci de vos retours


----------

